# 157cm board for 180cm (70.86 inches) and 86 kg(190 lbs) - man



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Liu said:


> Hi all !
> I'm a beginner. Last year I ride my first time on snowboard, and I found that snowboarding is the most interesting winter sport for me).
> 
> I would like to buy my first personal board and one consultant told me that BURTON AMPLIFIER'18 should be good for me for the next 1-2 years. I'm not sure actually about the size which he recomended me.
> ...


That probably depends on your boot size more than anything else. I checked Burton's site and they say that the next board (weight-wise) for you is the 162W. Have you already bought boots?


----------



## Liu (Aug 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> That probably depends on your boot size more than anything else. I checked Burton's site and they say that the next board (weight-wise) for you is the 162W. Have you already bought boots?


thanks for reply !

No, not yet. But I think about BURTON RULER 2019
Foot size is 10 us (43 eu).
Yesterday I put them on and walked around 20 min in the shop). I'm sure that this is my size.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Liu said:


> thanks for reply !
> 
> No, not yet. But I think about BURTON RULER 2019
> Foot size is 10 us (43 eu).
> Yesterday I put them on and walked around 20 min in the shop). I'm sure that this is my size.


You should take care to measure your feet first, unless the shop already helped you with that. Riding around and walking in snowboard boots is not the same. It's common to pick too large boots.

Check out the boot section and let Wiredsport help you out.


----------



## Liu (Aug 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> You should take care to measure your feet first, unless the shop already helped you with that. Riding around and walking in snowboard boots is not the same. It's common to pick too large boots.
> 
> Check out the boot section and let Wiredsport help you out.


Yes, we measured my foot. 
When I putt on these boots my legs were not too loose, and held as it should. 
I can say that I'm sure in this pair of boots and in the bindings but still thinking about the board size...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Liu said:


> Yes, we measured my foot.
> When I putt on these boots my legs were not too loose, and held as it should.
> I can say that I'm sure in this pair of boots and in the bindings but still thinking about the board size...


If you're sure about the boots and bindings you could put them on the board to see how much overhang you get. As a beginner it's better to have a softer board that's easier to get up on edge. I'm pretty sure you wont have to worry about booting out because of too narrow board width if you pick the normal width.

If the shop guys managed to get your boot size right I'd go with their recommendation for board size as well. If this is your beginner board you will probably want to get something else in a season or two, depending on how you progress


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems to me 157 would be around the shortest that could handle the weight, where as a 60-61 would allow you to progress a little more and hold up a little better to over powering the board. But I sure am not an expert on sizing beginners, but agree with the it will suit you for a year or maybe two. I usually don't get a new board for 4 or 5 years unless I'm making a ton of money.


----------



## mrbluu (Sep 10, 2019)

Liu said:


> Hi all !
> I'm a beginner. Last year I ride my first time on snowboard, and I found that snowboarding is the most interesting winter sport for me).
> 
> I would like to buy my first personal board and one consultant told me that BURTON AMPLIFIER'18 should be good for me for the next 1-2 years. I'm not sure actually about the size which he recomended me.
> ...


Hey Liu

I'm about 85kg and ride a GNU Carbon Credit 156cm board. I have a size 9us shoe. Being a beginner myself I just asked the guy of the easiest all mountain board to ride in my size. 

Good luck with the search.

Cheers

Mrbluu

Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liu (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi man, thanks for your reply !

I just bought Burton Ruler Snowboard Boots 2019, Burton Cartel Snowboard Bindings 2019 and Burton Amplifier Snowboard 2018 (157 cm).

That's my first set up, so I'm so excited about this year season !!!!


----------

